
Blackmirror Bandersnatch compatibilty issues - dylan604
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/28/black-mirror-bandersnatch-netflix-no-apple-tv/
======
dylan604
My problem with this isn't that it's an Apple thing. I have an LG "smartTV"
with WebOS. I was also faced with the "we're sorry" BS video. I'm not going to
sit at home with a laptop to watch some movie when I have a large screen TV
instead. So, after being denied on the default device, was ultimately able to
get the Netflix app on a device that would play it. After watching it for a
couple of decision points, it became extremely tiresome to even care. Choosing
a yes/no question would loop you right back to the same question with the same
responses if you don't choose the "right" answer. What's the point of that? If
it's interactive, then have different stories depending on the chosen answers.
Otherwise, just show me the video you want me to see without a useless
decision branch.

